# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] PANSAT  NOVA

## OBIVAN1

*Δορυφορικος δεκτης Panasat AID720i  απο την  NOVA εδινε ολο το σετ παλια 1999. αποφασισα να βλεπω με το εν λογω δεκτη ελευθερα δορυφορικα καναλια χωρις καρτα συνδρομης ...αλλα τιποτα παρολο που η σταθμη και ποιοτητα σηματος ειναι ανω 70%! με το πεδιομετρο ειναι ολα ενταξει και καναλια HOTBIRD kai ASTRA  εντομεταξυ βλεπω οτι επιλογες για αυτοματη αναζητηση καναλιων δεν εχει παρα μονο μια συχνοτητα 11738V θυμαμαι.. 
Υπαρχει ελπιδα??* :Sad:

----------

